# Magna Charger + 421 Bobcat?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Would it be alright to have both the Magna Charger and a 421 Bobcat setup on the LS1? Anyone done that? What would the power gains be? What other changes would be needed (6-speed manual here) besides a new clutch. I know these LS1 engines are built to handle plenty of power, I just don't know how much they can handle before the internals need to be upgraded.

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ChiefyGTO said:


> Would it be alright to have both the Magna Charger and a 421 Bobcat setup on the LS1? Anyone done that? What would the power gains be? What other changes would be needed (6-speed manual here) besides a new clutch. I know these LS1 engines are built to handle plenty of power, I just don't know how much they can handle before the internals need to be upgraded.
> 
> Thanks!


You will probably have 550 +/- bhp, you should consider 42 psi Injectors, a 3 to 3.5 inch one piece driveshaft, heavy duty cv shafts, billet stub axles and Harrop Differential Cover with Mount.

The next step would be a 408 CID kit with a 8.5:1 CR for the blower.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

05GTO said:


> you should consider 42 psi Injectors, a 3 to 3.5 inch one piece driveshaft, heavy duty cv shafts, billet stub axles and Harrop Differential Cover with Mount.


:agree


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN! 550 +/-? Crazy numbers... In all, I assume this would be around $10-12K, huh?


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree too. putting that kind of HP to the ground , somethign is going to break, thus the beefed up drivetrain. Might also want to beefup the rear suspension a bit, (Pedders for me) , and some DOT Drag Radials.
I'm going with some Holeshot Holestars 9x 15 wheels, and some Goodyear Eagle SS Drag Radials 275 60 15's. I want the sidewall give for good bite. If you want it to get good traction at the track, the Nitto's aren't going to give it to ya.
MT's , BFG's, or the Eagle SS will be a better choice.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Not too familiar, but what makes it a Bobcat 421? If it is aggressive tuning and bolt ons and such, you will be negating some of that for the blower. I would expect a bolt-on maggie LS1 to be in the 475-500ish range.
Joe


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

http://marylandspeed.com/product_info.php?products_id=565 < 421 Bobcat


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

First, the pulley will hurt with the maggie since it is driven from the accessory belt. You will need to either put the stock balancer back on or try to pulley the Maggie back down to get your boost back. Second, the tune will no longer work, you will need a tune for the Maggie, etc. It will work, but your power will not be 421+150 (or so for the maggie). Hope this helps.
Joe


----------

